
Study debunk ‘5 second rule': Sometimes bacteria transfer in less than a second - upen
http://healthsciencemag.org/2016/09/10/researchers-debunk-five-second-rule-sometimes-bacteria-transfer-in-less-than-a-second/
======
DrScump
Word for word blogspam of

[http://news.rutgers.edu/research-news/rutgers-researchers-
de...](http://news.rutgers.edu/research-news/rutgers-researchers-
debunk-%E2%80%98five-second-rule%E2%80%99-eating-food-floor-
isn%E2%80%99t-safe/20160908)

